# Self employed work permit and long stay visa - application issues



## Vero000 (8 mo ago)

Hi, is anyone having any issues re long stay Italian visa applications and self employment permits.

re long stay, a rental contract needing to be a property belonging to an Italian citizen?
Re self employment visa, I got a bull a ostra from an Italian chamber of commerce, but they are still asking for trade body ‘permission’ - there is no official U.K. trade body for marketing

so at a frustrating impass of the process - any insight and advice welcome.
Thanks V


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm a bit confused. Are you applying for a work visa? Or a long stay visa? 

The rental property doesn't need to be owned by an Italian.


----------



## Vero000 (8 mo ago)

Hi Nick

i have to have both. I’m a U.K. citizen.
The Italian citizen request is a new one, nowhere in the evidence / visa requirements is that a thing. However, I’m submitting a formal and Italian registered rental contract with zero monies. (House owned by a friend)
The work permit is separate to a long stay visa, I flew over and sorted all that face to face, at the Lucca chamber of commerce, but apparently the London consulate have just decline another marketing professional I know as he did not have a trade body declaration.
what is your experience, if you don’t mind me asking
Thanks V ;-)


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

You will be registering a comodato d'uso contract, and not a rental contract and that may be why they want an Italian citizen/resident on the paperwork, as there are alot of bogus contracts out there. Ive never heard of it before though. 
The Italian State love bits of paper - and looking on the internet there seem to various marketing bodies and associations. They want proof that you do what you say you do, and that means being registered with an association, with a nice certificate to say so.


----------



## Barbara De Benedittis (8 mo ago)

Vero000 said:


> Hi, is anyone having any issues re long stay Italian visa applications and self employment permits.
> 
> re long stay, a rental contract needing to be a property belonging to an Italian citizen?
> Re self employment visa, I got a bull a ostra from an Italian chamber of commerce, but they are still asking for trade body ‘permission’ - there is no official U.K. trade body for marketing
> ...


I suppose they refer to the Italian body. If you wish to do a certain type of job in Italy, you need to register with the relevant body.


----------



## Vero000 (8 mo ago)

Barbara De Benedittis said:


> I suppose they refer to the Italian body. If you wish to do a certain type of job in Italy, you need to register with the relevant body.


Yes, that would be ok if Italy had a Marketing trade body. My Italian lawyer says they don’t. So this is the impass, we are at. Thanks


----------

